

Little Book of Procrastination Remedies - djshah
http://zenhabits.net/procrastination/7147/

======
joshklein
Please consider reading a book called Procrastination [1] instead of articles
like this.

From the product page: "Based on their workshops and counseling experience,
psychologists Jane B. Burka and Lenora M. Yuen offer a probing, sensitive, and
at times humorous look at a problem that affects everyone: students and
scientists, secretaries and executives, homemakers and salespeople.
Procrastination identifies the reasons we put off tasks—fears of failure,
success, control, separation, and attachment—and their roots in our childhood
and adult experiences. The authors offer a practical, tested program to
overcome procrastination by achieving set goals, managing time, enlisting
support, and handling stress. Burka and Yuen even provide tips on living and
working with the procrastinators you may know. Wise, effective, and easy to
use, this new edition shows why for 25 years Procrastination has been an
immediate must-have for anyone who puts things off until tomorrow."

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Procrastination-Why-You-What-
About/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Procrastination-Why-You-What-
About/dp/0738211702/)

~~~
billswift
Very good book, full of more information than you will be able to take in at
once. I have read it three times in the last 25 years, each time gaining a bit
of useful information. Another good one is Rubin's _Overcoming Indecisiveness_
, it has more immediately useful tips than Burka and Yuen's book, but less
long term value.

[http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Indecisiveness-Stages-
Effec...](http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Indecisiveness-Stages-Effective-
Descision-Making/dp/038069977X/ref=cm_cr-mr-title)

------
adambyrtek
I suggest you to take articles like that with a grain of salt. It seems like a
perfect example of productivity porn (a term popularized Merilin Mann), a
compelling advice which makes you feel better for a moment, but doesn't really
change anything. Moreover it comes from a blog that features mostly X Ways To
Do Something posts and feels like a promotional material for the author. On
the other hand the site is extremely popular, so maybe it's just me who don't
get the self-help spirit.

